# SPACE JUNQUE -- apocalyptic fantasy romance FREE for Kindle today!



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

[ EDIT ] 11/28/10: Space Junque is now on sale!

Today's (Jan 14, 2011) free bonus info here .

Space Junque is now only $2.99 99¢ !

A world dies, and a world is reborn. But is love possible _in flagrante apocalypto_?

Today I'll share some "clippings" -- snips of reviews and comments from around the web:

*Kindleboards' own BTackitt:*

_I loved this book! I was left at the end looking for the next book in the series IMMEDIATELY! Do you hear that LK Rigel?_

*Kindleboards denizen and reviewer at The Romance Reviews Arkali:*

_If you like paranormal romance, try this book - the only thing you might regret is having another series to follow ;-)_

*USA Today bestselling author Anne Frasier/Theresa Weir (and Space Junque's editor):*

_Space Junque is a fun, smart read, and I really think people will enjoy it. I hesitate to make comparisons, but I think it has a bit of a Firefly vibe to it._

*Kyle at The Romance Reviews:*

_Speaking of the world Ms Rigel created, its amazingly fascinating! I was hungry for more when the pages ran out and it being a novella&#8230;I was REALLY hungry! I love the idea of 'ghosts' and DOG (Defenders of Gaia), very well thought out plot points and great world-building. I'm not going to tell you what those are&#8230;you'll have to read Space Junque to find out. _

*Tara at 25 Hour Books:
*
_I was immensely impressed with the ancient mythology references and the world-building. I'm definitely picking up the rest of the series._

*Michelle at* Indie Paranormal Book Reviews is a close and careful reader, and I was so pleased that she enjoyed the novella. From the review:

_Space Junque is action-packed from the beginning. There is always something going on to keep your interest. The paranormal aspect starts to come in about halfway through the book when we meet the goddess Asherah and this is where my interest definitely picked up. I still enjoyed it up until that point, but what can I say? I like my paranormal. Did I get my shapeshifter? Yeah, sort of, just not quite what I expected. I'm still trying to figure them out._

Heh-heh.
= = = = = = = = 
Wow, I'm giving myself a big head! It's a great day to pick up _Space Junque_ -- now only $1.99!











And for my readers who've already 
picked up Space Junque, 
here is a recipe for the best chocolate shortbread cookies evah!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Awesome cover! I'm going to go check out your chapter  

Sandy


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

oh, great! I hope you like it. I wonder if I'm being self-indulgent to put up just one chapter -- maybe just lacking in discipline, ha.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

The only problem I can see with it  is that the rest of the book isn't available. People (especially ebook readers) tend to want instant gratification. Some might find it a bit annoying that they can get the rest right now . 


Sandy


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

That's such a good point. I do like the idea of the preview though. Samhain puts up the first chapter of their coming books, and movies run their trailers.

But I admit I'm just doing it because I'm impatient!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ohh. . .sneak previews! Cool, L.K.

Please consider this your thread for the book; you can use 'modify' to update the title when its status changes. In the mean time, here's a short recap of the rules and a link to Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Please let us know if you have any questions. . .

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Ann! -- okay then, this is my official thread for _Space Junque_. I have (almost) arrived!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

_Space Junque, _Chapter One is still available on Smashwords.

And now, Chapter Two is available too.

All free for you at Smashwords.  Enjoy!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's weekly bump time! What joy is mine.

You can still get the beginning of Space Junque at Smashwords:

Chapter 1

Chapter 2

(Warning -- Chapter 2 is slightly R rated)

I've had 147 downloads of Chapter 1 (wow!) and when it gets to 200, I'll put up Chapter 3. Tell your friends!

_Space Junque_ will be coming out at the beginning of September (or sooner).

Woohoo!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've had 159 downloads of the free Chapter 1 -- when I hit 200, I'll put up chapter 3, so tell your friends, ha!

Meanwhile, what do you think of my covergasmic new cover? 









Get Chapter 1 free today!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Kids!

It's Space Junque time!

_In flagrante apocalypto_.

The world is on the brink of ecological cataclysm set off by the Oil Spill of 2010 and exacerbated by the Sea Level Rise of 2070.

When the Defenders of Gaia set off dirty bombs in random cities, Char Meadowlark accepts an invitation to visit the Imperial Space Station until the terror subsides.

Mike, Char's connection on the station, wants more than friendship, but Char is attracted to Jake, the pilot who transports her off planet in his shuttle, the Space Junque.

When orbit is invaded by desperate refugees, love may be an impossible luxury. The human race is finally about to destroy itself.

It's getting so close to drop-down day -- or whatever we call it in Indieland. Enjoy a preview of coming attractions:

Chapter One 
Chapter Two


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

*I'm thrilled to announce my novella Space Junque is now available.*

The world is on the brink of ecological cataclysm set off by the Oil Spill of 2010 and exacerbated by the Sea Level Rise of 2070.

When the Defenders of Gaia set off dirty bombs in random cities, Char Meadowlark accepts an invitation to visit the Imperial Space Station until the terror subsides.

Mike Augustine, Char's connection on the station, wants more than friendship, but Char is attracted to Jake Ardri, the pilot who transports her off planet in his shuttle, the _Space Junque._

War escalates into world-wide environmental cataclysm, and Char is stranded in orbit on the _Space Junque_. She and her fellow refugees encounter terrorists, shapeshifters and a demanding goddess in a changing new world order. Mike makes romantic moves on Char, but her heart is drawn to Jake, the shuttle pilot who rescued her.

But is love even possible _in flagrante apocalypto_?

 Space Junque on Kindle


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds Fantastic.  I'm getting the sample.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

You're so sweet! This will be just an appetizer compared to your banquet books.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

About Time! I have been waiting for this to hit Amazon since I first saw it in your sig line. (I found I am horrid about actually READING things from smashwords, because I DL them to my laptop, and then never move them to my Kindle.)


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> About Time! I have been waiting for this to hit Amazon since I first saw it in your sig line. (I found I am horrid about actually READING things from smashwords, because I DL them to my laptop, and then never move them to my Kindle.)


hahaha -- you just gave me a thrill!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's _Space Junque_ time!

My novella Space Junque has been out for a week now. There has been a smattering of sales, but no reviews yet.

I'll be "reading" at the Spinning Wheel on the 15th.

Space Junque at Amazon $2.99.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

*It's contest time until October 2 for Space Junque*

The world is on the brink of ecological cataclysm set off by the Oil Spill of 2010 and exacerbated by the Sea Level Rise of 2070. Char Meadowlark accepts an invitation to visit the Imperial Space Station until the terror subsides...

For the next couple of weeks, I'm having a contest for readers of _Space Junque._ The prize -- a $100 Oberon gift certificate. Pretty cool, huh?

For details, go to LKRigel.com.

Meanwhile, Space Junque has racked up some nice reviews this week, including a few favorable mentions by Kindleboarders.

 Space Junque on Kindle 

Contest ends October 2, 2010


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I just bought a copy   I have to say I wish you'd had a blurb in your signature.  I didn't really think "romance" from the cover and so wasn't hugely interested.  Then I saw "Oberon give-away" and perked up and when I saw the blurb it sounded like something right up my alley   Anyway - all criticism meant to be constructive, I hope it came across that way.  Can't wait to read the book


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you! That was very constructive. Do you think this blurb works? It should be short, I think, for the signature.

Good luck in the contest, and I hope you enjoy _Space Junque_!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Definitely works for me - you would have had me at "paranormal romance" +"space opera"   Seriously, I don't know if that'll grab more eyes - if someone thought it was pure sci-fi, for instance and then read that it was romance, it might turn them off.  But then, once they got to Amazon they'd reach the same conclusion, I'd think, and if they don't want romance, well, you just saved them a minute or three.  I think you'll grab more interest with the blurb than without.

Anyway, I did some more thinking while outside reading because I thought "Why DIDN'T the cover grab me on its own?"  Answer - I'm not primarily a sci-fi fan.  I like it, but I don't usually hit the sci-fi section in the book store, you know?  However, if I were in a physical bookstore and saw your cover (which is awesome) it would grab my interest, because I'd already be in the romance section.  So brain would immediately process it as romance, then see the cover and think "Sci-fi romance!  Cool!" If that makes sense?  So with your blurb your prepping the brain, so to speak


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Got it. Thanks so much. I do think having the blurb is better for everyone - straight scifi and romance readers alike.

If it means anything to you, my editor said she thinks Space Junque has "a Firefly vibe" -- which I took as a compliment since I love that show.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> Got it. Thanks so much. I do think having the blurb is better for everyone - straight scifi and romance readers alike.
> 
> If it means anything to you, my editor said she thinks Space Junque has "a Firefly vibe" -- which I took as a compliment since I love that show.


Oooh. Actually, it does. I LURRRVE Firefly, and Mal is pretty much my ideal of a perfect man in a romance novel sort of way. Alpha male and all that  A pox upon Fox! Ermmm... I'm a poet that didn't know it...


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL!



> Take my love, take my land. Take me where I cannot stand.
> I don't care, I'm still free. You can't take the sky from me...


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Cool idea for the contest!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Just finished - whoo!  Great book.  Seriously - cannot wait for Bleeder.  

That said - I'm not sure if my contest entry went through.  My comment posted and I answered all four questions, but I never saw a "Calculate Results" button.  I'm using Firefox.  Let me know if I should email or PM you my entry or if it went through, or what, please 

Thanks again for the book - awesome!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Argh! You are the second person who had problems with Firefox. After the fourth question, click "next" and a window should come up asking for your name and email address. It looks like this:









Make sure you enter the info before clicking "calculate results." If that doesn't work, email your answers to: [email protected]

You'll get a confirmation email so you know you're entered.

And I'm SO GLAD you liked the book! Woohoo!!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Loved it   I'll be buying Bleeder on release day or pretty soon thereafter 

Re:  Contest - sending you an email.  I'd definitely stick a Firefox warning up.  There wasn't a blocked popup message or anything, it just has the previous / next buttons grayed out.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Arkali --

I tried it in Firefox, and had the same problem. Sheesh!

But I received your entry (you answered all the questions right, ha) and sent the confirming email to you.

Thank you so much. Now I'm trembling, hoping I can live up to your generous praise. But some delicious things happen in the next book...


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm really looking forward   Seriously, I can see your series going places.  If I think about it I'll tag your listing with other authors I like, if I can figure out how   When is Bleeder coming out, btw?  I do have to confess the title squicks me a bit LOL, but it's appropriate for the setting


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I know, that title is ... descriptive? 

I'm not sure when it will be out. My editor is also a working writer who has two projects going on right now. I'd like to have it out by the end of November, but it might be the middle of December.

But time goes by fast. I can't believe we're already so far into September!


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

The title had been enough to interest me and the contest was enough to make me buy. Just one-clicked and as I hadn't started what I was meaning to read next yet, this jumps to the front of the line (as I've been in the mood for a new novella but have run out of unread ones before buying this).


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't think you'll regret it, Tuttle.  I was blown away


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I had been worried it was too romancey, but I didn't find it as such. Definitely an interesting postapocalyptic situation. I liked it . Now should go write up a review on amazon like I promised to myself I'd do...

Anyways, when I tried to "calculate results" it went to a Page-Not-Found error. I don't know if this is a problem but thought you should know about it.

Edit: I did also get a confirmation email though, so it worked, the page it tried to direct me to just didn't exist.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

At the risk of gratuitously bumping the thread, yes, all is well. I had to work today, so I was away from the computer.

That plug-in for the contest seems to work differently depending on what browser people use. It's a little irritating! But everyone is being good about emailing if they have a question about it.

I'll refrain from answering questions here because the book bazaar is on a schedule as to how often we should post. (There needs to be space for everybody) But I'm happy to answer any questions at my blog.

And I am so happy you're enjoying the story!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

If I understand the rules correctly, you can reply to others no matter the time-frame, it just re-sets the counter for _you_ to back-to-back post in order to bump the thread. So look at all our questions as free bumps


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

First I have to confess that I only bought your book because of the contest. The reason I don't think I would have bought it otherwise is because I'm not really a scifi reader. Having said that, I was surprised to find myself really enjoying the book!  It definitely had enough of the romance that I usually look for and also had a great flow that kept me reading.  I only wish it had lasted longer!  

Now I find myself looking forward to the next book and am sure I will be buying it.  Thanks for opening my eyes to something new and interesting.

Oh and I entered the contest but like some others, after submitting name and email at the end it took me to a non working page.  BUT, I did get a confirmation email so I hope I'm in the drawing!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> Oh and I entered the contest but like some others, after submitting name and email at the end it took me to a non working page. BUT, I did get a confirmation email so I hope I'm in the drawing!


You're probably good, Kim. I never even got the option to submit my name and email  Hopefully LK will let you know if she got entry


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

That makes me so happy! (that you enjoyed the book, not that the silly plug-in is still buggy)

Yes, you are entered, and you answered all the questions correctly.

I'm trying to be triple redundant with sending confirming emails, plus keeping a running tab of entrants' initials in the comments to this post.

I'll find a better plug-in next time, but we're stuck with this one. I'm just so glad everyone is having such a great attitude about it!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's been a fun week! The contest for the $100 Oberon gift certificate ends tomorrow night at 11:59 p.m.

Why didn't I just say midnight? ha.

Space Junque also received some lovely reviews at Amazon this last week. I'm so happy people are liking the book.

There's still time to get in on the contest -- as of right now, only 16 people are entered, so the odds are good for everyone. For more info click here.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Fingers crossed!  

LKRigel can I ask when you next book will be out?  If you would rather have this on a separate post of through PM let me know and I can come back and edit this one to stay on topic.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> LKRigel can I ask when you next book will be out? If you would rather have this on a separate post of through PM let me know and I can come back and edit this one to stay on topic.


I think it's okay.

_Space Junque_ is a prequel to a longer novel called _Bleeder _that is set over a hundred years later. _Bleeder _is in edits right now. HOWEVER, people have liked SJ and want its sequel, ha, which is cool! So instead of confusing things, I'm going to hold off on _Bleeder _and bring out _Space Junque's_ sequel first.

I'm aiming for end of November/beginning of December, depending on the availability of my editor.

And then _Bleeder _will come out shortly after, about a month. That's the plan for now, anyway!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

This has been a fun, fun week for Space Junque.

The big news: Kindleboards' own BTackitt won the Oberon gift certificate. This contest was fun, and I like having a special good prize for a giveaway to launch a book.

I had a let-down feeling though when it was over. I was sad for everyone who didn't win. I'm thinking about the next book, and what to do for it. I wonder if it would be fun to have three prizes, something like Amazon gift certificates, one $50, one $30, and one $20.

I was involved in some awesome interviews this week --

David Wisehart at Kindle Author asks wonderful questions. And I interviewed my editor, Anne Frasier (Theresa Weir), on Kindle Nation Daily.

Last week Anne interviewed me at her blog, Monkey With A Pen.

Space Junque had a little mini bump in sales with my Kindle Nation Daily sponsorship. It was fun reaching the near-lofty rank in the 1400s at one hour.

In sequel news, I now have the final cover for _Space Junque's_ sequel Spiderwork -- which is a whole lot easier to type than _Space Junque_!

Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

The new cover really does look stunning!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I LOVE that cover!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks -- I do too. Space Junque is jealous!!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm at Amanda Hocking's blog today for Zombiepalooza.

My short/flash story, Alice Ghosting, is up now. It's a riff on the opening scene from Space Junque from the viewpoint of one of the ghosts in the field.

Click on over and enjoy the zombie-ish story -- and leave a comment to win a copy of _Space Junque_!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

In Space Junque news of the week, you can win a Kindle!










Lynda Hilburn is giving away a Kindle as the prize to her Halloween scavenger hunt. All you have to do is scavenge the websites of a bunch of paranormal romance authors for the answers to some very obvious questions and email those answers to Lynda. FOR A FREE KINDLE! Awesome and fun.

How is that related to Space Junque? The SJ page is one stop on the scavenger hunt. I hope one of my readers wins!

Also, just for a lark, here is a coupon -->> UT37Q <<-- that will get you Space Junque for $1.49 - today only - at Smashwords.

Have fun!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

News of the week -- _Space Junque_ is on sale for a limited time for 99 cents.

Yes, I've joined the tradition of indies dipping down, down, down the dark ladder to the 99 cent price. I'm not sure how long I'll do it though, so grab it quick!

In other news, _Space Junque_ received a nice review from The Romance Reviews and a couple of very nice comments at Goodreads this week.

Also -->> Today is the last day of Lynda Hilburn's Kindle giveaway (click the link in my signature).


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking forward to Spiderwork! Did I read somewhere that you're targeting a November release?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was, but I'm not so sure now, for two reasons.

One, my day job has been super busy lately.

Two -- a better reason -- the story has expanded. I had originally expected this to be about the same length as Space Junque, but it will be at least twice as long. I've gone further into the new religious and political forms of the post-apocalyptic world and the tension between the goddess Asherah and the god Samael.

Also, I've taken to heart the main criticism I'm seeing about Space Junque -- it moves pretty fast, and people wish it was longer.

My hard deadline -- as hard as one can be in indie publishing -- is Christmas Day because I have a Kindle Nation promo scheduled then. But I do have a Book of the Day scheduled here at Kindleboards for December 12 -- wouldn't it be fun to make that the "premier"!!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> Two -- a better reason -- the story has expanded. I had originally expected this to be about the same length as Space Junque, but it will be at least twice as long. I've gone further into the new religious and political forms of the post-apocalyptic world and the tension between the goddess Asherah and the god Samael.
> 
> Also, I've taken to heart the main criticism I'm seeing about Space Junque -- it moves pretty fast, and people wish it was longer.


Well, given that I am one of the people who wished for more backstory development, the extra story will be worth the extra wait.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

StaceyHH said:


> Well, given that I am one of the people who wished for more backstory development, the extra story will be worth the extra wait.


Oh, are you the Stacey who left the nice review at Goodreads? Given your comment about Dune in another thread, I think (hope) you'll really enjoy Spiderwork.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't wait for Spiderwork - I'm very excited.  Also wanted to say - if you've been thinking about getting Space Junque - grab it while it's .99 cents.  It's a steal at that price


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep, one and the same. I have a particular fondness for post-apocalyptic fiction, (ever since I read _Alas, Babylon_ in probably Jr. High School,) and your story did not disappoint. It did, however, leave me wanting MOAR STORY.  The idea of Corcovado is an intriguing one.


Spoiler



I've read other fiction that dealt with the creation of an Artificial Oasis, in anticipation of some future conflagration, and find it an interesting concept. Given the revealed conspiracy at the end of Space Junque,


 I'm waiting in some anticipation for more Corcovado-set development in the series.

(tangent)

It's interesting to see this (too short) criticism being repeated in your reviews. I've seen quite a few novellas and shorts that seem that they should/could have been developed into an extended novel. I sometimes wonder why the author doesn't realize this while writing, because in nearly all instances I've read, the story seems remarkably well developed in vision and scope, it just feels like much of the story just didn't make it into the actual writing. I've read other short stories/ideas that could eventually be expanded, but seem quite complete on their own.

I'm currently reading Neutron Star (1968. Larry Niven) which was the lead-in to _Ringworld_- one of the most detailed world-building sci-fi series, ever. And yet, the short stories are clearly self-contained for the most part. What I mean is, (in this example,) you don't really need to know a lot about the Kzinti, to enjoy "The Soft Weapon," and yet Niven goes back and gives them major play in _Ringworld_, and amusingly, they again get significant spin-off time by other authors.

It makes me wonder at what point Niven knew these stories needed to be expanded? Was it his readers? his editor? Did he figure it out on his own while writing? He must have had a fully drawn concept in his mind regarding who and what they were, in order to be able to draw such a complete picture with so very few brush-strokes.

(/tangent)

... which is the impression I get with Space Junque. To my way of thinking it seems unlikely that these settings and characters were not well-realized in your mind, in order for you to create their compelling on-page counterparts, in a relatively brief span of writing. Just a few floating and random thoughts that may not require any substantive answer.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's an amazing and wonderful experience knowing there are actual readers waiting for _Spiderwork _-- also a bit intimidating!

It's true that _Space Junque_ takes place in a world I had been thinking about for a couple of years before I started the novella. I think one problem or challenge for me, as the writer, is that I know these characters and settings so well that I begin to think in shorthand. For instance, you and I can say Christmas tree to each other without having to say anything about lights and decorations.

I forget that my readers don't know everything I know. I feel I should have gone into Jake and Rani's background more -- I could have told about Rani's time in hiding and how Jake opted out of a fuller participation in society. Stay tuned, as they say!










Corcovado plays a huge part throughout the series. This statue remains after the great rise, and it's not too much of a spoiler to say


Spoiler



the Empani establish a nest on the mountain


.

By the time of _Spiderwork_, all the buildings in this picture are submerged beneath the sea level rise, but the preparations hinted at in _Space Junque_ are preserved -- naturally, since the work had been set in motion by the gods, ha.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

I took advantage of the opportunity to pick up _Space Junque_ for 99 cents today and I'm glad I did - I really enjoyed it. I'm looking forward to _Spiderwork _whenever it comes out. I hope it's soon.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Asphodel said:


> I took advantage of the opportunity to pick up _Space Junque_ for 99 cents today and I'm glad I did - I really enjoyed it. I'm looking forward to _Spiderwork _whenever it comes out. I hope it's soon.


_*NEWS OF THE WEEK:*_










Asphodel, how did I 
miss this? I'm 
so glad you liked 
Space Junque! 







Space Junque's 
sale at 
99 cents 
continues 
apace 
but ends 
in 
a few days.



This week, Space Junque received another great review! 
The reviewer was glad to find out SJ wasn't an erotic romance.
She pronounced it PG13


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Space Junque is our next KB Book of the Day! Still available for 99 cents!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm so happy that *Space Junque* is the Kindleboard Book of the Day -- and while its 99 cent sale is going on too!

A world dies, and a world is reborn. But is love possible _in flagrante apocalypto_?

Today I'll share some "clippings" -- snips of reviews and comments from around the web:

*Kindleboards' own BTackitt:*

_I loved this book! I was left at the end looking for the next book in the series IMMEDIATELY! Do you hear that LK Rigel?_

*Kindleboards denizen and reviewer at The Romance Reviews Arkali:*

_If you like paranormal romance, try this book - the only thing you might regret is having another series to follow ;-)_

*USA Today bestselling author Anne Frasier/Theresa Weir (and Space Junque's editor):*

_Space Junque is a fun, smart read, and I really think people will enjoy it. I hesitate to make comparisons, but I think it has a bit of a Firefly vibe to it._

*Kyle at The Romance Reviews:*

_Speaking of the world Ms Rigel created, its amazingly fascinating! I was hungry for more when the pages ran out and it being a novella&#8230;I was REALLY hungry! I love the idea of 'ghosts' and DOG (Defenders of Gaia), very well thought out plot points and great world-building. I'm not going to tell you what those are&#8230;you'll have to read Space Junque to find out. _

*Tara at 25 Hour Books:
*
_I was immensely impressed with the ancient mythology references and the world-building. I'm definitely picking up the rest of the series._

= = = = = = = = 
Wow, I'm giving myself a big head! It's a great day to pick up _Space Junque_ -- the 99 cent price will be gone in a few days!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm glad to have my copy! I definitely look forward to starting it. And that statue in Brazil is so cool; I've always wanted to go see it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And I'm still waiting on the next book... and waiting.. and waiting...


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> And I'm still waiting on the next book... and waiting.. and waiting...


hahaha -- no pressure, right?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, guess what!?  I finished it and left a review!  Wahoo!  I saw the other review that it was too short - I guess I didn't realize it was a prequel or a novella while I was reading it.    I did enjoy the story and look forward to reading the next book... thanks for the opportunity to read it!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Emily, that's great -- thank you so much! I went to Amazon and looked, but it's not up yet, ha. I can't wait to read it. 

I'm so glad you liked Space Junque, and it's awesome that you left a review.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it's out there, but it's under my mom's name (info that would have helped a little, eh?) - AM Brown.  It's not a fabulous review by any means, but it's a review out there.  I'm not the writer in the family, that's for sure!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Emily King said:


> I think it's out there, but it's under my mom's name (info that would have helped a little, eh?) - AM Brown. It's not a fabulous review by any means, but it's a review out there. I'm not the writer in the family, that's for sure!


Oh, yes, I did see that. Thank you! Not only was that a great review, but you gave me some insight into my "spare" style that helps a lot -- so double thank you!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I also fixed the "JK" to be LK... sorry, fat-fingered that one and should have proof-read.   

I don't know if it's how I read or if it's "spare" - I tried to say something to that effect in the review.  I do read really fast and hubby swears all of us skim instead of processing everything, which is sometimes true.  It's also not my normal genre, so it says something about your writing that I did enjoy the story!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

JK, LK -- I don't care what you call me as long as you call me! ha.

It's true that a lot of people skim, wanting to get to what happens next. I need to take that into account. I spent so many years writing songs where an entire story gets boiled down into a few lines, that I've subconsciously incorporated that.

Still, it's all about the rhythm, and I need to learn to slow down sometimes!

I'm really glad you liked it, especially since you won it -- that would be a sad prize if it wasn't interesting!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Space Junque is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

This is my second Book of the Day day here at Kindlebaords. While I truly wish that you'd pick up Space Junque for your collection, if you're reading this the odds are you already have it.

Therefore, I present:

*D a y p a l o o z a D a y p a l o o z a D a y p a l o o z a D a y p a l o o z a D a y p a l o o z a*

--oOo-- an assortment of other books by other authors you might enjoy --oOo--

--oOo--​

 I'm sure Peter Pan is a lovely children's story, but the first time I read the actual book I was an adult.

I was amazed.

I do believe Captain Hook might be the first antihero in the English novel. This book is not a childish fantasy but a sad -- and angry -- indictment of the way society breaks a man's spirit, puts a tie around his neck, and insists that he be pleased with his enslavement. And I do mean man.

Wendy, on the other hand, is the novel's hero. And what her character says about the enslavement of women!

Peter Pan - read it again for the first time.= = == = = = =

By Kindleboards author Moses Siregar III. This novella is gathering praise from all over. I have only read the opening [_yes, BTackitt, I am working on Spiderwork!!_] but I love what I've read so far.

_"I enjoyed this novella from its opening chapter to its gripping end ... The writing style ... immediately put me at ease in the setting."_ --Red Adept Reviews, 5 Stars= = == = = = =

Rediscover Anne Frasier! She's putting her backlist up on Amazon, much to the delight of her fans. (Full disclosure, Anne edited Space Junque.)

Hush is the heart-stopping tale of a serial killer who has met his match in Ivy Dunlap, the detective who was once his victim.

_...a wealth of procedural detail, a heart-thumping finale and two scarred but indelible protagonists make this a first-rate debut._ -- Publishers Weekly

= = == = = = =I have a love/hate relationship with this book, and I'll tell you straight: I haven't finished it yet either! The punctuation is atrocious. The spelling is at times creative. The stream-of-consciousness style loses me sometimes.

And yet...

I love this book! The punctuation serves its purpose. The creative spelling is actually appropriate and rare. The stream-of-consciousness style takes me to a world wholly unlike my own.

If you'd like something different, this is your book.= = == = = = =

A mysterious accident transports a professor and his assistant to 1920s Manhattan where they encounter speakeasies, mob bosses, and vampires.

What's not to like about this?

With the witty banter between Simon Cross and Elizabeth West, Out of Time is the _Moonlighting _of the vampire time-travel genre! Simon finds the proof he's been looking for -- and the romance that he hasn't. But can he save Elizabeth before the next eclipse? Or will they both be _Out of Time_?= = == = = = =

This book is $7.99 on the Kindle, and I can't believe I have an attitude about that. I've been reading The Iron Duke, the latest wonder in Romancelandia, and though yeah-it's-great-and-all and the world-building is fascinating and complex -- I loved Grimspace in a way I cannot love The Iron Duke ($9.99).

If you love angst with your kickass romance, this book is for you -- IF you haven't been so spoiled by cheap indie prices that you can't shell out 7.99 for a great read.

= = == = = = =

Anyone who follows his posts knows that Jason Letts is one of the smartest, funniest guys on the Kindleboards. I hate it that I haven't read his books yet -- they are on my Kindle! -- but here's a snippet of a review from Robert J. Duperre:

_[Powerless: The Shadowing is] a wild romp through the treacherous maze of the teenage mind as adulthood lurks right around the corner. It's about desiring to choose the right path and being able to forgive yourself if you fail to do so. There is pain, there are fleeting moments of joy, and behind it all there's the growing portent of an evil that will surely swallow these brave young people whole if they don't rise up to the challenges ahead of them. _

= = == = = = =
David Dalglish edits this collection of fantasy stories from Kindleboards authors David MacAfee, Mike Crane, Daniel Arenson, Robert DuPerre, and a Mike Fitch V, plus Dalglish contributes six stories himself. And you can pick it up FREE AT SMASHWORDS!

Lava flows stretch for hundreds of miles. A cloud of ash billows east, burying the Midwest, destroying crops, and falling upon the Pacific Coast like a warm, dead snow. The remnants of the United States flees south as the global temperatures plummet.

Amid this total devastation are stories of families, friends, sons and fathers and wives: the survivors. Within are eleven stories focusing on the human element of such a catastrophe, from an elderly couple gathering to await their death to a father sealing his shelter in hopes of keeping the air breathable for his daughter.= = == = = = =

What can I say? Only one of the greatest social commentaries ever disguised as a gothic romance.

_"Do you think because I'm poor, plain, obscure and little, that I have no heart? That I'm without soul?"_

That quote summarizes the book's unrelenting message: Things are not as they appear, and the invisible demand to be seen.
= = == = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

So there are some interesting alternatives to today's Book of the Day. But if you haven't tried Space Junque yet, give it a try!




The DOGs want to destroy the world. The gods want to make a new one. The trick is to survive both.

_"Space Junque is a fun, smart read, and I really think people will enjoy it. I hesitate to make comparisons, but I think it has a bit of a Firefly vibe to it."_ --Anne Frasier

Will there be any room for love in flagrante apocalypto?
 
[tr][td]


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Free previews are great ideas. Way to go. I wish you the best of success.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Extraordinary. Nicely done, LK.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Harvey! It's been fun getting it ready!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

AWESOME!!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Aw, thank you, L.K.! I love surprises


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, LK, what a lovely surprise! Thank you for your ambivalent (i.e. loving and hating) feelings on Kafka's House! I must say, yours is the most creative review I have had so far. And now I need to find out what way your heart goes when you finish it! (  hint hint  )

Gabriela

Edited to say that I posted your comments on my blog http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Very cool.  

LK, I keep forgetting to tell you how much I love your cover art and your banner.  Did you do those yourself or did someone design them for you?  They're AMAZING!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

I just finished this yesterday. I do think Space Junque has an interesting world setup that explores a number of thought-provoking future scenarios. The writing was very clean as well. Nice job, LK!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone -- Karen, I came up with the idea for Space Junque's cover, but Robin at Robin Ludwig Design made it so. She also designed the banner. She has a page at Deviant Art with some of her work.

Jason -- so glad you found SJ acceptable!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

this is so cool, i just want to write something to keep it bumped.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

That's right!










I'm in a thankful mood.

I'm giving away Space Junque for your Kindle all day. All you have to do is tell me you want it!

You can leave your email address here in a reply or send it to me at: [email protected]


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I've BEEN wanting it. figured I'd wait till santa brought me my kindle to buy all the books I see.

so...can i have it hmmm?
[email protected]


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you for asking! 

Space Junque for your Kindle is on its way to you!!

LK


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Can I pm my email address to you?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh, duh! I forgot about that option.

Yes, of course!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo... this sounds very interesting!! I would love to have it if I may. I will PM my email!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome, Angela -- it's on its way!!

LK


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LKRigel said:


> Awesome, Angela -- it's on its way!!
> 
> LK


Got it!! Thanks again!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm thankful for threads like this. Thanks!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank YOU, theapatra --

And much thanks to everyone who accepted my offer yesterday -- I hope you enjoy Space Junque!

Here's something like what Char sees during her adventure:


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Space Junque is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm so happy that Space Junque is the Kindleboard Book of the Day!

A world dies, and a world is reborn. But is love possible _in flagrante apocalypto_?

Today I'll share some "clippings" -- snips of reviews and comments from around the web:

*Kindleboards' own BTackitt:*

_I loved this book! I was left at the end looking for the next book in the series IMMEDIATELY! Do you hear that LK Rigel?_

*Kindleboards denizen and reviewer at The Romance Reviews Arkali:*

_If you like paranormal romance, try this book - the only thing you might regret is having another series to follow ;-)_

*USA Today bestselling author Anne Frasier/Theresa Weir (and Space Junque's editor):*

_Space Junque is a fun, smart read, and I really think people will enjoy it. I hesitate to make comparisons, but I think it has a bit of a Firefly vibe to it._

*Kyle at The Romance Reviews:*

_Speaking of the world Ms Rigel created, its amazingly fascinating! I was hungry for more when the pages ran out and it being a novella&#8230;I was REALLY hungry! I love the idea of 'ghosts' and DOG (Defenders of Gaia), very well thought out plot points and great world-building. I'm not going to tell you what those are&#8230;you'll have to read Space Junque to find out. _

*Tara at 25 Hour Books:
*
_I was immensely impressed with the ancient mythology references and the world-building. I'm definitely picking up the rest of the series._

*Michelle at* Indie Paranormal Book Reviews is a close and careful reader, and I was so pleased that she enjoyed the novella. From the review:

_Space Junque is action-packed from the beginning. There is always something going on to keep your interest. The paranormal aspect starts to come in about halfway through the book when we meet the goddess Asherah and this is where my interest definitely picked up. I still enjoyed it up until that point, but what can I say? I like my paranormal. Did I get my shapeshifter? Yeah, sort of, just not quite what I expected. I'm still trying to figure them out._

Heh-heh.
= = = = = = = = 
Wow, I'm giving myself a big head! It's a great day to pick up _Space Junque_ -- now only $1.99!











And for my readers who've already 
picked up Space Junque, 
here is a recipe for the best chocolate shortbread cookies evah!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Michelle at Indie Paranormal Book Reviews has somehow (!) got hold of a scene from _Spiderwork_, and she's featuring it in Sneak Peek here right now!

You can sign up for a giveaway of a copy of Spiderwork as soon as it's published (knock wood) later this month. (My participation in the Birds of a Feather game has sorely fallen off due to immersion in getting Spidey ready)

Meanwhile, if you haven't read Space Junque yet, go for it!

_*Good times!*_


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A big welcome to Space Junque as our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hopefully LK is busy polishing off the final bit of Spiderwork. I just want to say, if you haven't read Space Junque, you should, It's got some great science fiction world building going on, and a little romance thrown in, but hey.. Kirk got ladies too.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks BTackitt! Yes, I am polishing Spiderwork. 

I'm so glad Bleeder and Blue Amber are already written!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Space Junque is now only $2.99 99¢ !

A world dies, and a world is reborn. But is love possible _in flagrante apocalypto_?

Today I'll share some "clippings" -- snips of reviews and comments from around the web:

*Kindleboards' own BTackitt:*

_I loved this book! I was left at the end looking for the next book in the series IMMEDIATELY! Do you hear that LK Rigel?_

*Kindleboards denizen and reviewer at The Romance Reviews Arkali:*

_If you like paranormal romance, try this book - the only thing you might regret is having another series to follow ;-)_

*USA Today bestselling author Anne Frasier/Theresa Weir (and Space Junque's editor):*

_Space Junque is a fun, smart read, and I really think people will enjoy it. I hesitate to make comparisons, but I think it has a bit of a Firefly vibe to it._

*Kyle at The Romance Reviews:*

_Speaking of the world Ms Rigel created, its amazingly fascinating! I was hungry for more when the pages ran out and it being a novella&#8230;I was REALLY hungry! I love the idea of 'ghosts' and DOG (Defenders of Gaia), very well thought out plot points and great world-building. I'm not going to tell you what those are&#8230;you'll have to read Space Junque to find out. _

*Tara at 25 Hour Books:
*
_I was immensely impressed with the ancient mythology references and the world-building. I'm definitely picking up the rest of the series._

*Michelle at* Indie Paranormal Book Reviews is a close and careful reader, and I was so pleased that she enjoyed the novella. From the review:

_Space Junque is action-packed from the beginning. There is always something going on to keep your interest. The paranormal aspect starts to come in about halfway through the book when we meet the goddess Asherah and this is where my interest definitely picked up. I still enjoyed it up until that point, but what can I say? I like my paranormal. Did I get my shapeshifter? Yeah, sort of, just not quite what I expected. I'm still trying to figure them out._

Heh-heh -- oh, and here is a link for Space Junque for your Nook 
= = = = = = = =











And for my readers who've already 
picked up Space Junque, 
here is a recipe for the best chocolate shortbread cookies evah!

Spiderwork is on the way!

Soon... Soon...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We're welcoming Space Junque back as our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I've picked it up on the UK site for £0.72. I noticed that you haven't many reviews across there, so I'll put one up as soon as its read and tick your tags.

Have a happy day!

Linda


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Linda - thank you so much!


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I picked it up as well. Looks interesting. I have to finish another book before I start it though. I need more time 

Lambert


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Lambert. That must be the lovely sale I woke up to on Amazon US. Nice day today -- I've had sales on US, UK, and for Nook.

I hope everyone has fun with the story!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks very interesting. I'm drawn to the cover!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Good!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Got Junque yet? Pick up your copy now while it's 99 cents! And welcome back to Space Junque as our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Still waiting LK... *sniff* I was hoping for a new book for the New Year!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's almost ready! I hope to load Spiderwork up tomorrow night -- woohoo!

It's VERY WEIRD ... nobody is going to like it.

I love it though. hahaha.

Don't mind me. I'm just having a pang of last-minute stage fright.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Spidey...Spidey... Spidey... Spidey ... *bangs beer mug on table*


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

StaceyHH said:


> Spidey...Spidey... Spidey... Spidey ... *bangs beer mug on table*


lol!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Us 99 cent sci-fi writers need to stick together! Here's wishing you the best of success.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for being part of the KBOTD program! Can't wait for the new book, LK!

Betsy


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Spidey? *whimper*


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Finishing up the final formatting right now...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.... that was 2 hours ago... is it up? is it?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Patience, chickens...










but I warn you, it's weird...


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

If you had done a crappier job of writing Junque, you wouldn't be enduring this harrassment now... Just saying. Remember that next time.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

okay, the link is live at Amazon, but the book isn't there yet.

I'll start a spiffy new Spiderwork book thread when it's a real go.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

LK...I saw your Junque!  
I started your book a few days ago, but was too tired to read more than a few pages that night.
Last night I picked it up and read to 55%!  I think I'll be ready for your new book soon too.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

tee-hee


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I am reading. And I am liking. Just had to say it.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Thea!

And Spiderwork is now live!! woohoo!

New book topic here.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've neglected poor _*Space Junque*_ with all the Spiderwork hoopla.

BUT -- There's a great new review of SJ today at Reena's Blog.

One of her favorite quotes: _I'm not going for your precious parts._ ha.

*Today's special bonus:* To the first 5 who PM me your email address I'll send a gift certificate for Spiderwork, 
Space Junque's sequel.

And remember, Space Junque is still on sale for 99¢

UPDATE: see this post for a free read of Blue Amber


----------



## Reena Jacobs (Jan 14, 2011)

This showed up on my blog stats, so of course I had to check it out.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> It's VERY WEIRD ... nobody is going to like it.


 I loved it! Are you working on your next book?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> I loved it! Are you working on your next book?


I'm so glad! Whew!!!

Yes, the next book, Bleeder, is almost ready. I actually wrote it first. There's a prelude to Bleeder at my website called Blue Amber. I'll also put that out at Amazon and B&N as soon as its cover is finished, but people can read Blue Amber free at that link.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> I'm so glad! Whew!!!
> 
> Yes, the next book, Bleeder, is almost ready. I actually wrote it first. There's a prelude to Bleeder at my website called Blue Amber. I'll also put that out at Amazon and B&N as soon as its cover is finished, but people can read Blue Amber free at that link.


Thanks LK. I will read Blue Amber and look forward to "Bleeder".


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Can you tell a book by its cover?

So many of the reviews for Space Junque have started out something like "I never read sci-fi, but..." and then they like it! Love it!

I've bowed to the gods of Romancelandia and acknowledge their greater power. It's better to have a paranormal cover/title for a paranormal book -- especially the book that introduces the series! ha.

Space Junque is in the coccoon (uploading) as we speak and will emerge as:

*Hero Materia*l


----------



## Reena Jacobs (Jan 14, 2011)

I love the new cover. And the 25 Hour Books blurb totally makes you look established. Well done!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks! It will be awkward making the shift, but I think it's the right thing to do.  

I've got the Space Junque file for Kindle, so giveaway winners can choose which they want during the transition.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't laugh at my funky cover!

I've put up the prices on Hero Material and Spiderwork, 
but I put together this 2-pack for $4.59

In other news, Blue Amber just went live at Amazon.

eep! I just noticed Amazon has the drecky, funky, and inaccurate product description from when Blue Amber was a short story 6 months ago... Please see the REAL info at Blue Amber's page at [email protected]!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> In other news, Blue Amber just went live at Amazon]


YAY!! This is my first book downloaded to my new DX graphite!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> YAY!! This is my first book downloaded to my new DX graphite!


Woohoo! I feel special!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Talk about a thrill!

Hero Material (Space Junque)

Has been nominated at The Romance Reviews for

*BEST DEBUT BOOK*

and

*BEST ROMANTIC SCIENCE FICTION/FANTASY*

2010












vote now

and

vote often!​









​


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

_*Voting is ongoing to the end of the month -- and you can vote for as many books as you like!*_

Hero Material (Space Junque)

Has been nominated at The Romance Reviews for

*BEST DEBUT BOOK*

and

*BEST ROMANTIC SCIENCE FICTION/FANTASY*

2010












vote now

and

vote often!​









​


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't laugh at my funky cover!

The two pack for Space Junque and Spiderwork, is on sale 
for $4.25 (Amazon has it at 3.50 today for some reason)

*Two-pack:*
Kindle 
Nook

As you can see, _*Space Junque*_ has returned and 
"Hero Material" is no more. I did keep the nifty quote 
from 25-Hour Books though!

*Space Junque:* 
Kindle 
Nook 










_[fixed some links. --Betsy]_
ETA: Thank you, Betsy! How kind of you !!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

woohoo!

Space Junque is free for the Kindle today! (click the cover below to get it)


----------

